# Complete 2018 Model Year BMW Pricing and Ordering Guides - All Models



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bimmerfest.com brings you the 2018 model year (MY) BMW pricing and ordering guides. Use the guides to put together an order and connect with the Bimmerfest recommended BMW dealers to place your order. Once you have your order figured out post what you're getting.

*Important Recent Changes*
*No Cost Scheduled Maintenance cut from 4 years 50,000 miles to 3 years, 36,000 miles* 
Starting with 2017 model year BMW has cut the included No Cost Schedule Maintenance program to 3 year, 36,000 mile program. Previously BMW offered a 4 year, 50,000 mile program with new car. Furthermore the new program no longer includes brake pads, brake rotors, wiper blades, engine belts or manual transmission clutches. As is currently the new program will also be non-transferable.

*Read more: BMW reduced No Cost Schedule Maintenance*

*BMW Invoice and European Delivery Pricing*
BMW invoice and European Delivery pricing sheets are no longer in circulation because of BMW's lawyers. Thankfully the calculations are very simple and get you with in a few dollars of invoice. Please note the calculations have changed in 2017 (read more) and the changes carry over to 2018.

*BMW Invoice Pricing calculation*
Base vehicle US MSRP (from pricing sheets below) multiplied by 0.93
+ MACO fee $500.00 (flat rate applied to all dealers)
= Base vehicle US BMW invoice price

To figure the invoice price of your BMW as configured add -
+ Option and packages (anything you can add to the vehicle) multiplied by 0.92
+ Training fee of $180.00
+ Destination and handling charge - Currently $995 
= Total vehicle invoice price +/- $10.00

*BMW European Delivery Invoice Pricing calculation*
Base vehicle US MSRP (from pricing sheets below) multiplied by 0.95 gives you the base vehicle European Delivery price (ED discount reduced from 7% to 5%)
Multiple the base vehicle European Delivery pricing by 0.93 
+ $475 fee (this started in 2016 and applies to all dealers)
= Base vehicle European Delivery invoice price

To figure the European Delivery invoice price of your BMW as configured add -
+ Option and packages (anything you can add to the vehicle) multiplied by 0.92
+ Destination and handling charge - Currently $995
= Total vehicle invoice price +/- $10.00









*Model Year 2018 BMW 2 Series Coupe & Convertible*

*2018 BMW 2 Series Coupe Pricing*

230i Coupe $34,800
230i xDrive Coupe $36,800
M240i Coupe $45,300
M240i xDrive Coupe $47,300
*2018 BMW 2 Series (F22) 230i and M240i Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW 2 Series (F22) 230i and M240i Ordering Guide*

*2018 BMW 2 Series Convertible Pricing*

230i Convertible $40,600
230i xDrive Convertible $42,600
M240i Convertible $49,900
M240i xDrive Convertible $51,900
*2018 BMW 2 Series (F23) Convertible 230i and M240i Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW 2 Series (F23) Convertible 230i and M240i Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 2 Series*









*2018 BMW M2 Coupe*

*2018 BMW M2 Pricing:*

M2 Coupe $53,500
Destination and handling $995 (as of June 2017)
*2018 BMW F87 M2 Coupe Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW F87 M2 Coupe Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 M2*









*Model Year 2018 BMW 3 Series Sedan, Sport Wagon and GT*

*2018 BMW 3 Series Sedan Pricing:*

320i Sedan $34,900
320i xDrive Sedan $36,900
328d Sedan $41,750
328d xDrive Sedan $43,750
330e Sedan $45,600
330i Sedan $40,250
330i xDrive Sedan $42,250
340i Sedan $48,950
340i xDrive Sedan $50,950
*2018 3 Series 320i pricing guide*
*2018 3 Series 320i ordering guide*
*2018 3 Series 328d & 330e pricing guide*
*2018 3 Series 328d & 330e ordering guide*
*2018 3 Series 330i & 340i pricing guide*
*2018 3 Series 330i & 340i ordering guide*

*BMW 3 Series Wagon Pricing:*

328d Sports Wagon $45,950
330i xDrive Wagon $44,450
*2018 3 Series Sport Wagon pricing guide*
*2018 3 Series Sport Wagon ordering guide*

*BMW 3 Series xDrive Gran Turismo Pricing:*

330i xDrive Gran Turismo $44,850
340i xDrive Gran Turismo $50,700
*2018 3 Series Gran Turismo pricing guide*
*2018 3 Series Gran Turismo ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 3 Series*









*2018 BMW 4 Series Coupe, Convertible, and Gran Coupe*

*2018 BMW 4 Series Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

430i Coupe $43,300
430i xDrive Coupe $45,300
440i Coupe $49,700
440i xDrive Coupe $51,700
*2018 4 Series Coupe pricing guide*
*2018 4 Series Coupe ordering guide*

*2018 BMW 4 Series Convertible Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

430i Convertible $51,450
430i xDrive Convertible $53,450
440i Convertible $58,500
440i xDrive Convertible $60,500
*2018 4 Series Convertible pricing guide*
*2018 4 Series Convertible ordering guide*

*2018 BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

430i Gran Coupe $43,100
430i xDrive Gran Coupe $45,100
440i Gran Coupe $49,500
440i xDrive Gran Coupe $51,500
*2018 4 Series Gran Coupe pricing guide*
*2018 4 Series Gran Coupe ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 4 Series*









*Model Year 2018 F80 M3 Sedan*

*2018 BMW M3 Sedan Pricing:*

M3 Sedan $65,500
$995 D&H
*2018 BMW F80 M3 Sedan Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW F80 M3 Sedan Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 M3*









*Model Year 2018 F82 M4 Coupe & F83 M4 Convertible*

*2018 BMW M4 Coupe & Convertible Pricing:*

M4 Coupe $67,700
M4 Convertible $76,200
$995 D&H as of July 2017
*2018 BMW F82/F83 M4 Coupe and Convertible Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW F82/F83 M4 Coupe and Convertible Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 M4*









*Model Year 2018 BMW G30 5 Series Sedan*

*2018 BMW G30 5 Series Sedan Pricing and Ordering Guide*

530i Sedan - $52,400
530i xDrive Sedan - $54,700
530e iPerformance Sedan - $52,400
530e xDrive iPerformance Sedan - $54,700
540i Sedan - $57,700
540i xDrive Sedan - 60,000
M550i xDrive Sedan - $73,400 
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling ($995 as of June 2017)
*2018 BMW 530e iPerforamnce pricing guide*
*2018 BMW 530e iPerforamnce ordering guide*
*2018 BMW 530i & 540i pricing guide*
*2018 BMW 530i & 540i ordering guide*
*2018 BMW M550i pricing guide*
*2018 BMW M550i ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 5 Series*









*Model Year 2018 BMW F10 M5*

The new G30 based M5 will be out late in 2017 as a MY 2018 or MY 2019 model year. *Read more about the G30 5 Series*.









*Model Year 2018 BMW 6 Series Convertible, Gran Coupe, Gran Turismo & Alpina B6*

BMW is not offering a 6 Series Coupe for the 2018 model year.

*2018 BMW 6 Series F12 Convertible Pricing and Ordering Guide*

640i Convertible - $86,700
640i xDrive Convertible - $89,700
650i Convertible - $98,300
650i xDrive Convertible - $101,300
BMW is not producing a 2018 6 Series Coupe
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 BMW 6 Series F12 pricing guide*
*2018 BMW 6 Series F12 ordering guide*
2018 6 Series Gran Coupe & Alpina B6 Gran Coupe Pricing and ordering guides

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 6 Series*

*2018 BMW G32 6 Series Gran Turismo Pricing and Ordering Guide:*

2018 640i xDrive Gran Turismo - $69,700
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 6 Series Gran Turismo pricing guide*
*2018 6 Series Gran Turismo ordering guide*

*2018 BMW F06 6 Series Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guide:*

640i Gran Coupe - $81,400
640i xDrive Gran Coupe - $84,400
650i Gran Coupe - $93,000
650i xDrive Gran Coupe - $96,000
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 6 Series Gran Coupe pricing guide*
*2018 6 Series Gran Coupe ordering guide*
2018 6 Series Coupe and Convertible Pricing

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 6 Series Gran Coupe*

*2018 BMW F06 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe - $124,300
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 Alpina B6 Gran Coupe Pricing Guide*
*2018 Alpina B6 Gran Coupe Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe*









*Model Year 2018 M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe*

*2018 BMW F12 M6 Convertible & F06 M6 Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guide:*

M6 Convertible - $122,300
M6 Gran Coupe - $119,800
*2018 BMW M6 Convertible and Gran Coupe Retail Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW M6 Convertible and Gran Coupe Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 M6 & M6 Gran Coupe*









*Model Year 2018 BMW 7 Series & ALPINA B7*

*2018 BMW G12 7 Series Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

740i - $83,100
740i xDrive - $86,100
740e iPerformance - $90,700
750i - $96,400
750i xDrive - $99,400
M760i xDrive - $156,700
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 BMW 7 Series G12 Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW 7 Series G12 Ordering Guide*

*2018 ALPINA B7 Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

B7 xDrive - $138,800
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 ALPINA B7 Sedan Pricing Guide*
*2018 ALPINA B7 Sedan Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 7 Series & ALPINA B7*









*Model Year 2018 BMW X1*

*2018 BMW F48 X1 Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

X1 sDrive 28i $33,900
X1 xDrive 28i $35,900
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 BMW X1 pricing guide*
*2018 BMW X1 ordering guide*

*2018 BMW F39 X2 Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

X2 sDrive 28i $36,400
X2 xDrive 28i $38,400
*2018 BMW X2 ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 BMW X1*









*Model Year 2018 BMW X3*


All new X3 pricing coming soon









*Model Year 2018 BMW X4*

*2018 BMW F26 X4 Pricing and Ordering Guides:*

X4 xDrive28i - $47,600
X4 M40i - $59,250
*2018 BMW X4 F26 Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW X4 F26 Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 BMW X4*









*Model Year 2018 BMW X5*

*2018 BMW X5 SAV Pricing and Ordering Guides*

X5 sDrive35i - $56,950
X5 xDrive35i - $59,250
X5 xDrive35d - $60,750
X5 xDrive40e - $63,500
X5 xDrive50i - $73,800
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 F15 BMW X5 pricing guide*
*2018 F15 BMW X5 ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 BMW X5*









*Model Year 2018 BMW X5 M*

*2018 F85 BMW X5 M Pricing and Ordering Guide*

BMW X5 M $100,700
Price does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 BMW F85 X5 M Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW F85 X5 M Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 BMW X5 M*









*Model Year 2018 BMW X6*

*2018 BMW X6 Sports Activity Vehicle Pricing and Ordering Guides*

X6 sDrive35i $62,700
X6 xDrive35i $65,000
X6 xDrive50i $77,450
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 BMW F16 X6 Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW F16 X6 Ordering Guide*









*Model Year 2018 X6 M*

*2018 F85 BMW X5 M and F86 X6 M Pricing and Ordering Guide*

BMW X6 M $104,100
Price does not include Destination and Handling
*2018 BMW F86 X6 M Pricing Guide*
*2018 BMW F86 X6 M Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2018 BMW X6 M*









*Model Year 2018 Z4*


All new Z4 (or Z5) pricing coming soon









*Model Year 2018 i3*


Coming soon









*Model Year 2018 i8*


Coming soon


----------



## HermanRubin (Feb 2, 2016)

Ha, ha. BMW is now as reliable as a Yugo. Keep your high-priced junkers! I am no longer even tempted. My trial by fire N63 engine experience did it for me. For good.

No more BMWs!


----------



## hispeed4fun (Mar 1, 2013)

Any idea when pricing is going to be out for the X3?


----------



## fxoffroad (Apr 5, 2018)

Bump



hispeed4fun said:


> any idea when pricing is going to be out for the x3?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

fxoffroad said:


> Bump


Many months ago. Try:
www.kbb.com
www.nada.com
www.edmunds.com
www.bimmerpost.com


----------



## fxoffroad (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

Trying to negotiate a deal on x3. When I bougth my 3 series 5 years ago,we used MSRP * 0.93 to get the invoice price. My dealer tells me that it's no longer a case and that number is higher. Is that true?


----------



## pucelle (Mar 18, 2011)

Can I get a recent copy of the ordering guide? The one here is from July of last year and the one I have is from January of this year. Looking for 2018 3 Series Sport Wagon one.


----------

